# MINI IVF DAILY MAIL ARTICLE THIS WEEK



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Im the wrong side of 39, with 40 quickly approaching, has anyone seen the article in the daily mail this week re mini ivf, good success rates for the late 30's and 40's made interesting reading, at a much reduced cost to normal ivf...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2463640/mini-IVF-boosts-chance-getting-pregnant-half-price.html


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Yes, very promising. I hope it catches on soon if it really is more successful than traditional IVF.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the article's rubbish - it says that in normal IVF one automatically has a general anaesthetic, which just isn't true, it also sort of implies that no sedative is required for the removal - well i'd like to know how, since the procedure for removing the eggs is surely the same whether the eggs are produced using clomid or gonal F or whatever.... i can't imagine there's a 'quick way' (which would obviously be cheaper) but that No current IVF clinics would be using it..... obviously money would be saved if lower dose cheaper drugs were to be used but that does not make the removal 'do-able in a lunch hour'. Or am i missing something? 

based on that i don't think any part of the article can be given any sensible consideration.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought the same goldbunny - I thought that a whacking great big needle goes through your uterus wall up to your ovaries during egg collection. I certainly wouldn't want to have that done with no GA!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transvaginal_oocyte_retrieval

I'm all for IVF costing less but really? I've seen some ladies have clomid as part of their protocol. I tried it for 6 cycles way before IVF, didn't get a bfp and it made me evil!

Chand xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

sounded like a weird short protocol to me


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

It all sounds too good to be true...like you have already said, how they can do an egg retrivel in your lunch hour god only knows, I'd be interested to watch what comes out of it from here.x


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

...and at the price they are quoting you would probably have to do your own scans, be a doctor and embryologist too. It's almost as cuckoo as Robert Winston's piece a while back which said that IVF should only cost about £700. Absolutely! Doctors, nurses and embryologists should go through years and years of training and then work for the minimum wage whilst drug companies should spend millions on research and then give the meds away for free. Yes, private clinics do make money from IVF but they also drive forward a lot of the research.

I didn't even bother to comment on the DM site as the majority of their readership consider me to be 'defective' as I needed treatment, didn't 'just adopt' and am a drain on the NHS even though the sum total of my state funded treatment was a couple of blood tests and a meeting with a consultant who told me to go to a private clinic if I wanted a child.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I think create of this already and it is a bit cheaper than regular ivf

It is also done at done clinics abroad 

I don't think they pierce the uterus wall to collect the eggs it's the vaginal wall. But I wouldn't have it done without sedation or ga!

I think the main difference is less drugs for better quality eggs. Everything else had to be the same as regular ivf. Maybe less scans and bloods?


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes dilly dolly you are right vaginal wall and not uterus. Details in the link I posted.


----------



## bcbob (Jun 19, 2013)

I'd never believe anything in the daily fail, but with regard to comments above, you can have EC without GA or sedative. I had mine that way due to a presumed allergy. I had a local anaesthetic and that was it. Not pleasant but possible.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

It's rather over the top to call the article rubbish, there's a real lack of knowledge about anaesthesia choices on this thread for starters. Alot of women can't have a GA. I would never have it fot EC because it's risky and EC is such a minor procedure. UK clinics seem to like it though. How long EC takes with a local depends on the person. I've had it a few times and it was always less than 20 minutes, tbough granted, it feels like a very long 20 minutes.  Recovery time was less than 5 minutes because I could never wait longer than that before running out to tbe nearest caff for a strong  cup of tea. However, it's definitely not for everyone.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I should add here that I don't get follicles in double figures, however that's pretty much how it is with mini IVF, less eggs but (hopefully) better quality.


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

I had a morphine tablet and a paracetamol for my EC and ET in Norway and then walked back to our hotel after. I've now moved to a clinic in the UK and am sad to find that I HAVE to go under for both procedures.

I rather liked singing whilst watching the procedures on a huge screen infront of me!  .  One lady I heard at the clinic gave an oscar style speech thanking the embryologist, the consultant and the nurses...........I Sssooo love morphone lol


----------

